# Lucky Reptile Herp Nursery II Incubator any good?



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

just wondering if anyone uses rhese and are they any good?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have one on it's way to me so I hope so lol..


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

apparently they absolutely rock.
how much and where from did you order?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

halcyon was selling some a while back
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/110944-herp-nersery-incubators-offer.html


----------



## west-coast-reptiles (Mar 2, 2008)

I appologise in advance for touting for business but we sell these!!


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

west-coast-reptiles said:


> I appologise in advance for touting for business but we sell these!!


lol cool m8 just wondering what they're like for future reference lol:lol2:


----------



## thewifestolemyaccount (Mar 24, 2008)

We got one yesterday. Early days but so far it's accurate (one degree between display and actual) and stable. Build is pretty good for Lucky Reptile too.


----------



## beardymadmad (Apr 13, 2008)

i got 1 its ausum


----------

